# LTE Radio



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

With each new release i test pretty thoroughly the radios hoping to see an improvement. I must say it has improved since the release but they are a long way from being fixed. I have no noticeable difference between W and Q. I still am loosing LTE even when my signal is strong and slow switching back once it did. Reboot always seems to fix it for a bit. A friend bought a bionic and it holds on to LTE without bouncing off even with a low signal aka when when 2 bars. Is there any way we can take a look at Motorolas software and see what they did?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> With each new release i test pretty thoroughly the radios hoping to see an improvement. I must say it has improved since the release but they are a long way from being fixed. I have no noticeable difference between W and Q. I still am loosing LTE even when my signal is strong and slow switching back once it did. Reboot always seems to fix it for a bit. A friend bought a bionic and it holds on to LTE without bouncing off even with a low signal aka when when 2 bars. Is there any way we can take a look at Motorolas software and see what they did?


Only if it uses the exact same radio hardware and all the source code for both phone's radios are released. I don't know for a fact, but I doubt the radio firmware is open source.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

I just seen they could separate the radios from these leaks and i am not sure but i believe the radios are Verizons but i could be wrong and i am not sure how much they have broken down the bionic since the bootloader is locked


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> I just seen they could separate the radios from these leaks and i am not sure but i believe the radios are Verizons but i could be wrong and i am not sure how much they have broken down the bionic since the bootloader is locked


We can break the radios out, but it's just binary packages. Untar the Odin file and find the cpmodem.bin and ltemodem.bin files, and that's what we're getting. I think the code itself is closed, but I could be mistaken, and I'd really like to know if I am, because that would be some interesting code to inspect.


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd put the thought in someone's mind. I am not a moto fan but maybe they figured it out. They certainly had enough time before they released the thing. I was told by a very reliable source back in February that they were having problems with overheating and they ended up with a different processor than originally and having problems with the LTE staying locked on. It seems that they may have worked them out but from what I've seen they got others lol... I battery life may be better but it's only because it's bigger. All the people that think Apple is going to have LTE better not hold their breath. The day they get the battery drain issue fixed is when that will happen, you can't pop the back off nd put another battery in.


----------



## siphyn (Jun 26, 2011)

I bet we'll see an LTE iphone soon enough. iOS has a lot less things going on in the background and therefore gets better battery life in general.

Beamed from my SCH-I510


----------

